# Sealing cork grips on rods.



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

I know its probably been done to death on here and on other forums however I would like to mention the method I used to seal my cork grips on all my smaller casting rods - be it baitcasters or spinning reels.

I used Bondall Multi Surface sealer - which is a watery solution very similar to Silasec (probably is - who knows?).

Anyhow I applied it with a foam brush applicator to the grips - why trying not to get it all over the winches etc.

I applied 3 coats of it to each rod and found that it absorbed into the thirsty cork quickly. The next day I found that the cork grips were totally water resistant - eg: water beaded on the grips when I washed the rods after use - the baitcaster rods especially where the level winds showed beading of saltwater quiet quickly. This sealer does not make the cork any more slippery than it started - only a fraction darker and brings out the natural colouration of the cork.

Cheers ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

I just never bother unwrapping the plastic LOL


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't seal cork at all, don't see the point

I DO use clear shrink wrap to cover grips on rods that are sold

Each to their own


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

anselmo said:


> I don't seal cork at all, don't see the point
> 
> I DO use clear shrink wrap to cover grips on rods that are sold
> 
> Each to their own


I am the same. I have 15 year old custom rods that the cork grips are still fine on despite regular usage.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a rod nut by any stretch of the imagination. I think I've only got 2 with cork grips and have never treated them with anything. Is the purpose of treating them to make them last longer? If so, mine have broken before anything bad has happened to the cork.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Yep, never occurred to me to seal the cork.. Why for? I'd be interested to find out. 
Cheers, Tom


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't see any benefit of sealing the cork grips on rods. Am I missing something??


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I sealed the grip on my old ugly-stick when I got it about 15 years ago.
From memory I dipped it into polyurethane floor-board stuff.
It did "bring out the grain" and it's still as good as new - but it also changed the feel of the cork.
Pretty sure there are "proper" products now for treating cork grips.

I have one rod with a cork grip that is starting to fall to bits on the points where I hold it.
It's worse after a couple of days on the bottom of a river.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Sealing cork is like sealing any wood based product - A) you stop absorption into the grain and B) you stop it discolouring and going black as most will see with their cork grips.

So far I have cleaned the cork grips on my 7 or more rods - sealed the cork grips with the Bondal product and fished about 6 times with them and have noticed that they dry quicker, shed water and haven't discoloured from the oils in my hands.

You wax furniture (when its been lacquered), oil leather on a sofa (when it has a vinyl coating from factory), polish paint on a car (when its been baked on at 200 degrees and is as hard as it'll ever get).

So why not seal cork? This Bondal Multi Surface Waterproofer is not a topical surface protectant but soaks into the cork and seals it in deep. I have herd people sealing cork topically with wax's and using UV / Mill Spec heat shrink but the cork has to breath otherwise it will rot out under the sealant. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon if you're going to wrap shrink wrap around your cork grips you may as well have the Eva ones.

My cork ones are black from my oily work hands, don't look pretty but they're only cheapies and I don't see the sense in protecting them for cosmetic purposes (probably break the rod before they rot)

To keep a fancy custom rod looking schmick, yes would probably be tempted to seal them.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

My cork grips aren't black or discolouresd, other than a light patina from use
About the same as they'd look if I left them in the sun for a while
I give them a 2 second wash in the shower with me after every trip and they are good as new

The only reasons cork goes bad is neglect or poor cork to start with

Still as I said at the start, each to their own


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

this guy lost his rod in a lake and the cork is fine

http://www.heraldextra.com/sports/full- ... f887a.html


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

there is no need to seal cork grips at all cork can not absorb water , ive put a stain on mine just for the look of it but there is no need. the cork will outlast your fishing guids and rods .


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I can not see any point in sealing the cork, all things will show signs of wear and tear eventually.
I buy rods to use, i never sell them, occasionally I will give them to budding fishos if I no longer want that rod anymore due to upgrade.
Back when I was a kid a Jarvis Walker Black Queen was the be all and end all of rods on the market.......would we be caught with a black queen on the water these days?? It will still catch fish but will it be as good to use as the current high tech rods of today? It had cork fore grip and varnished timber rear grip.
Todays high tech rods will be tomorrows discards.....what fishing techniques will be super effective in a decade?? I bet your current rods will be lousy for the next breakthrough technique.
Buy them and use them boys, save the arty farty shit for the walls.


----------



## Aussieandrew (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey All

A friend if a friend is the main rod builder for Gary Howard and his method seems to work great.

He melts bees wax into metho over a low heat and then rubs it into the cork. The metho evaporates off leaving a lovely been wax finish which is durable, waterproof, doesn't leave an oily fish scaring residue and also has good grip.

I've used it on a few of my higher end rods and it works a treat.

Hope that helps should you decide to seal the grips.


----------

